# Datenbankschema in relationalen Datenbanken



## Maik.Neumann (14. Jul 2014)

Hallo !

Ich hätte da mal eine Verständnisfrage zu dem Datenbankschema in relationalen Datenbanken.

1. Das Schema beschreibt doch auch eine Art Namensraum oder? 

2. Wenn das Schema einen Namensraum beschreibt und definiert, dass würden sich doch die Tabelle "ABC" in "Schema1" und die Tabelle "ABC" in "Schema2" komplett unterscheiden (eher also eigenständige Objekte / Identitäten, obwohl sie ein- und dieselben Tabellenspalten besitzen oder?

3. Warum definiert man Schemata? Evtl. nur zur Strukturierung von Tabellen (Objekten / Identitäten) und um den Zugriffskreis / die Zugriffsberechtigungen einzuschränken, oder exitsieren noch andere Gründe? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## turtle (14. Jul 2014)

> obwohl sie ein- und dieselben Tabellenspalten besitzen


In verschiedenen Schematas sind Tabellen völlig eigenständige Tabellen, KÖNNEN also die gleichen Spalten (Struktur) haben, MÜSSEN es aber nicht und in der Regel sind sie auch anders definiert.



> 3. Warum definiert man Schemata?


Du sagtest ja schon, das man so flexibel Zugriffsberechtigungen festlegen kann.


----------



## Maik.Neumann (15. Jul 2014)

Hallo!



turtle hat gesagt.:


> KÖNNEN also die gleichen Spalten (Struktur) haben



Der Name einer Tabelle könnte also auch im unterschiedlichen Schemata ident sein?

Du sagtest ja schon, das man so flexibel Zugriffsberechtigungen festlegen kann.[/QUOTE]

Aber ist das tatsächlich der einzige Grund, ode existiern auch noch andere / weitere Gründe?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## turtle (15. Jul 2014)

> Der Name einer Tabelle könnte also auch im unterschiedlichen Schemata ident sein?


Ja



> Aber ist das tatsächlich der einzige Grund, ode existiern auch noch andere / weitere Gründe?


Hier habe ich noch folgenden Link für dich


----------

